# Ridge Road Station



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently bought a bunch of items from Ridge Road station. When I checked the box, I found four items were not included although they showed on the shipping invoice. 

I called RRS and explained which items were missing and they immediately shipped them out to me. I should get them in about five days. They did not question anything but apologized for the error and said they would correct it. 

We see so many negative reviews of mail order houses, I just wanted to post this as a positive statement about RRS. I would gladly order from them again. 

John


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

They have been great the few times I have ordered from them.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

Great Service here as well! 

cale


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I highly recommend Ridge Road Station.


----------



## steam maker (Jan 11, 2008)

Ridge Road is a great place to shop, and they have good prices. I also had good luck with G scale Junction. 

Joe


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By steam maker on 05/08/2008 9:31 AM
Ridge Road is a great place to shop, and they have good prices. I also had good luck with G scale Junction. 
Joe




G scale junction is worth the visit. In the middle of nowhere, about 15min from where I used to live tho!


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I only have good things to say about Ridge Road Station. 

The only problem is that this page isn't long enough.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll put a good word in for Ridge Road Station as well  - their prices are competitive & they ship promptly. Great people to deal with!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif Tom


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nothing but good things to say about RR station as well. 

RR is one of the best choices you have for retailers. 

Raymond


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 05/08/2008 4:31 PM
Posted By steam maker on 05/08/2008 9:31 AM 
Ridge Road is a great place to shop, and they have good prices. I also had good luck with G scale Junction. 
Joe

G scale junction is worth the visit. In the middle of nowhere, about 15min from where I used to live tho!




Ridge Road is ALSO in the middle of nowhere! LOL! Outside of Rochester and Buffalo not too far from Niagara Falls either. 

Chas


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

My favorite supplier!


----------



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tops with me. 

Pat McCarty


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

great place-sometimes the BEST prices-always happy with them


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Yes, RR Station has treated me very well too!!! Great, curteous, prompt people!!!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 05/09/2008 8:05 AM
Posted By Spule 4 on 05/08/2008 4:31 PM 
Posted By steam maker on 05/08/2008 9:31 AM 
Ridge Road is a great place to shop, and they have good prices. I also had good luck with G scale Junction. 
Joe

G scale junction is worth the visit. In the middle of nowhere, about 15min from where I used to live tho!

Ridge Road is ALSO in the middle of nowhere! LOL! Outside of Rochester and Buffalo not too far from Niagara Falls either. 
Chas




Ah, but on a paved NY state road, not a gravel farm road with a washout on one end! 

Hope to make it to RR this year, have a plan to visit Rochester this summer.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I have always had good dealings with Ridge Road until today. I ordered some Garden Metal Models bridges and supports but they made a mistake and sent me two extra bridges instead of the supports. Invoice was correct but someone got careless in filling the order. They will make good on it but it does cost me a week plus delay and a trip to the UPS store to return the two bridges,they are paying postage of course.


----------



## GlacierBill (Jan 2, 2008)

Thus far, they have done me good, both advice and product.


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

They have always been great for me, so I'll add to the positive comments. Never had a problem and great prices.


----------



## Sourdoh (Jan 6, 2008)

I also agree. RRS is great. Good service, promp shipping nice pricing and customer service after the sale. I got my Bachmann K-27 from them, it was one of the first shipped and it was perfect.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Sourdoh on 05/12/2008 6:30 PM
I also agree. RRS is great. Good service, promp shipping nice pricing and customer service after the sale. I got my Bachmann K-27 from them, it was one of the first shipped and it was perfect.




I think you had better define *perfect*. 

Did it not have loose counterweights? 
Was the gear ratio 30:1 like it was supposed to be? 
Is the fan blowing air the correct way around? 
Did you get a sound system to work *without* making any modifications or additions to the socket pcb.


----------



## Wendell Hanks (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony- 
I'll take a guess as to the use of the word "perfect" in the above reference to Ridge: The shipment was not damaged and was shipped/received promptly. 

However.... 
The Bachmann legacy of product foibles can foul up customer relationships with any retailer - mailorder or over the counter. I know of one model RR shop who won't carry B'mann locos because of the reliability image and the resultant return of irritated customers. Very unfortunate. 

Wendell


----------



## sftalc (Jan 7, 2008)

Ridge Road Station has great prices and excellent service. I'd highly recommend them.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I ordered an Aristo building on Wednesday and it came yesterday, best price I could find. Nick Jr


----------



## Sourdoh (Jan 6, 2008)

Tony - I haven't actually run the K yet as I am waiting to get my RCS set-up from Don Sweet at Remote Control Systems of New England. I did, however, check the counterweights and they seem OK. I have a set of the replacements just in case they act up while running under power. So, I guess the answer to your questions is; I don't know whether the gear ratio is 30:1, or the fan polarity yet. I am assuming that Don's instructions will include info on installing the Phoenix sound unit and any other modifications needed to the Bachmann PCB. I bought the RCS PnP unit so I am assuming all will be relatively easy.


----------



## Sourdoh (Jan 6, 2008)

An update - With a little (well, maybe a lot) of help from Don Sweet at Remote Control Systems of New England I have my K-27 running with the RCS remote system. I can't tell you how cool it is to hear that great throaty chuff and the love-lorn whistle from the Phoenix sound system. A huge amount of sound comes out of that 3" speaker! The loco runs great, so far. I still don't know about the fan polarity, Tony, but everything else seems OK. I suppose, after I run it in for awhile, I might see some problems with the counterweights, but so far, so good! I highly recommend Remote Control Systems of New England if you are looking to "battery-ize" a loco. First class customer service and help and good prices.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep Ridge Road Station is one of my favorite train stores.. 
They don't "play" with the prices like that large midwest store likes to do.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Amen to that Chuck, I knew I couldn't have been the only one always getting overcharged on the invoice once the item arrived from the large midwest dealer. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif 

And yeah, RidgeRoadstation is at the top of my list too. 

Raymond


----------

